# suggestions on glasses



## hammerlogging (Apr 8, 2010)

So, the face shield, beyond the obvious fashion shortfalls, also has functional shortfalls. I'm interested in giving glasses another shot. 

The fog, and the sweat drips falling on them or running down them always made me go back to the face screen. After years of the screen, I'm too used to looking right at what I'm doing to go with nothing, and, it is not that smart....

So, any good suggestions? Thanks so much


----------



## forestryworks (Apr 8, 2010)

I wear a yellow pair of safety glasses most of the time, unless it's really sunny - but i don't work in clearcuts or well spaced forests.

They don't fog too bad. From tractor supply i think.

Got several pair laying around.

Clear lenses for cloudy days.

Hell now that I read my post, not sure if I was much help


----------



## slowp (Apr 8, 2010)

Bugz. Except sometimes you'll thwap your nose when you let go while putting them on and that hurts. 

For humor, one waggles them like ski goggles before *not* thwapping them in place. This only works around people who have skied. 

Seriously, I don't know whether you can see well enough out of them for real falling. They make things a little bit darker. But I do see a few real fallers wearing the ones without the elastic. There's a glasses style of mesh too. 

I'd like them better if they came in different colors.


----------



## cowtipper (Apr 9, 2010)

slowp said:


> Bugz. Except sometimes you'll thwap your nose when you let go while putting them on and that hurts.
> 
> For humor, one waggles them like ski goggles before *not* thwapping them in place. This only works around people who have skied.
> 
> ...



+1 on Bugz


----------



## dingeryote (Apr 9, 2010)

I have gotten good milage outta Oakley M frames.
They ain't cheap though, and occaisionally the sweat bead on the inside of the lens happens.

The best thing is that they vent well enough not to fog up when just about all the others will, and have the side coverage to keep the dust and chips mostly at bay when the wind is swirling. 

Next to the M frames I have had good luck with "Nebo" safety glasses.
Google them on the web and look for the style that is similar to the M frame Oakley sweep lens. They are cheap enough to not cry when they get busticated, but vent well and fit the bill for grinding and such.

I tried a pair of the Army issued Gargoyles with the sweat bar on the frame and they drove me frickin NUTS with the fogging up. No sweat dripping in the lens but the darn things would fog like mad in the cold.
I gave 'em to some Kid at the range one afternoon cuz his dad didn't have eyepro for him, and I didn't need to be fog blind half the time.

I can't wear the bugz... they give me a headache for some reason lol!

Good luck on the quest.
I must have gone through a dozen different brands of eyepro before just going back to the M frames.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## RPM (Apr 9, 2010)

I use safety glasses from Home Depot. Mirrored / tinted / yellow / clear- lenses are polycarbonate. Lots of the wrap around style - Oakley type. I buy a couple at a time b/c they are relatively cheap - $10-$20.


----------



## ryan_marine (Apr 9, 2010)

Stihl dealer gave me a pair of stihl glasses. They work well for me.

Ray


----------



## walexa07 (Apr 9, 2010)

Try the husqvarna ones sold at TSC and Lowe's. I wear them as shades and while cutting. They are the wrap-around style. Very comfortable. $10.

Waylan


----------



## treedogg (Apr 10, 2010)

BUGZ ARE THE WAY TO GO!! they come in different mesh sizes for how sensitive you feel your eyes are....try wesspur they had 'em last time i needed some. i know i can never wear glasses when clearing land 'cause i fog up any glasses i ever use and if you use earmuff style hearing protection the strap is more comfortable than plastic between your ear and head. when not in use i just slide them down around my neck and never lose them...just my couple of cents.


----------



## teatersroad (Apr 10, 2010)

I have problems with glasses, for the fog and sweat. flip down screen has it's problems too, and not the best eye protection. Thinking of changing out the screen to a plexi style shield, and cutting away the lower third or so. Sounds crazy, but it just might work.


----------



## MostShady1 (Apr 10, 2010)

I wear different glasses, as others have stated, depending on the lighting. For tints, I like Nemesis, or Stihl TimberSports. For hazy/overcast days, I have Stihl TimberSports yellow/amber lenses, which make it look brighter than it is. Find a style that doesn't sit too close to your eyes, but still has good wrap-around protection, and they shouldn't fog on you.


----------



## MostShady1 (Apr 10, 2010)

teatersroad said:


> I have problems with glasses, for the fog and sweat. flip down screen has it's problems too, and not the best eye protection. Thinking of changing out the screen to a plexi style shield, and cutting away the lower third or so. Sounds crazy, but it just might work.



This is not as crazy as it may sound. I have poly shields in full, and in half face coverage. Both are unmodified, and snap into hardhad the same as any other shield.


----------



## cantoo (Apr 11, 2010)

I usually wear safety glasses that I got from J.Thomas, good cheap ones that aren't real dark. Wear stihl radio phones so need thin frames with them. Also have stihl safety glasses but the frames are too thick and the black ear pieces fall off. Went 4 wheeling a few weeks ago and didn't wear my glasses, had my half face helment on though. I decided a little 1 1/4" branch on the trail needed to be removed. I tried to break it across another small tree, a 12' sliver broke off and hit me in the nose, then lucky for me the rest of the branch broke and the sharp end raked me across from eye to eye. 
PS the healing scar on my forehead was from a sheet of plywood a few ago, wrong place wrong time again.


----------



## MostShady1 (Apr 11, 2010)

cantoo said:


> I usually wear safety glasses that I got from J.Thomas, good cheap ones that aren't real dark. Wear stihl radio phones so need thin frames with them. Also have stihl safety glasses but the frames are too thick and the black ear pieces fall off. Went 4 wheeling a few weeks ago and didn't wear my glasses, had my half face helment on though. I decided a little 1 1/4" branch on the trail needed to be removed. I tried to break it across another small tree, a 12' sliver broke off and hit me in the nose, then lucky for me the rest of the branch broke and the sharp end raked me across from eye to eye.
> PS the healing scar on my forehead was from a sheet of plywood a few ago, wrong place wrong time again.



OUCH! Glad it wasn't worse, though.


----------



## cantoo (Apr 11, 2010)

Yeah it was a real close call. Tore the tear duct and I have a scar flap of skin on the right side that will take a bit of getting used to. Pretty sure I broke a cheek bone too but was tired of my wife ragging me so I never said anything.


----------



## MostShady1 (Apr 11, 2010)

cantoo said:


> Yeah it was a real close call. Tore the tear duct and I have a scar flap of skin on the right side that will take a bit of getting used to. Pretty sure I broke a cheek bone too but was tired of my wife ragging me so I never said anything.



I know that feeling. Easier to deal with the pain until it heals on it own, than listen to all their "I told you so's!" Let alone paying the Hospital bill!!


----------



## hammerlogging (Apr 12, 2010)

cantoo said:


> Pretty sure I broke a cheek bone too but was tired of my wife ragging me so I never said anything.



Thats funny cause I saw the picture and thought "boy tharts a tough onoe to bring home to the wife" My glasses question came from the most recent tiome when i just hapened to have a little piecce of #### twig on some brush go straight into my eye as I turned to go from one spot to another between trees, screen up, scratched it pretty good. I hate coming home with a visible injury, gets the "why do you have to do this" questions going.

Thanks for the responses.


----------



## derwoodii (Apr 12, 2010)

Full wraps just fog up with any work.
Look for open style wraps light weight and best if all plastic frame to take the bends dished out. 
See that they can push up and rest on ya fore head or hook easy in shirt and don't have arms that will conflict with earmuffs eg become a pain on ya temple sides. I swear by light brown Polaroid lens as best for tree work. Lets you see in motley shade whilst helping cut the glare.
An up shot of brown Polaroid is they have powers beyond normal lens. Chlorophyll fluorescence is a science tested and brown Polaroid seem the work this allowing the user to pick unhealthy tree foliage out from other that may to naked eye be similar. I can spot a turf disease or a ill tree from a mile with these as they color up different. 

http://jxb.oxfordjournals.org/cgi/content/full/51/345/659

These just look too weird but it tells the story, brown works just a well.

http://www.forestry-suppliers.com/product_pages/View_Catalog_Page.asp?mi=2058


----------



## tramp bushler (Apr 17, 2010)

slowp said:


> Bugz. Except sometimes you'll thwap your nose when you let go while putting them on and that hurts.
> 
> For humor, one waggles them like ski goggles before *not* thwapping them in place. This only works around people who have skied.
> 
> ...



.

.
.:agree2: Ya , Hammer . Bugz . . They come in 3 different mesh sizes . I find the 20 mesh it the best combo . the 30 is for ultimate protection and it works fine . the 10 mesh is too open for me . Sitka Spruce needles can get into the mesh with the 10 s . I was cutting with the 20 mesh yesterday and they are not as dark as the 30 mesh but still gave GREAT protection ........ Slowp is 100% right ... you pull them away from your face and turn loose of them just once and that will be the last time you do that ... There is a goggle that has a screen that I like alot .but the screen isn,t stainless steel and they rust up pretty fast ... . Bugz allow suprisingly good side visibility also ..


----------



## Rounder (Apr 28, 2010)

I think mine are Smith Prophets, got em 1/2 off, which sort of justifies woods use. Haven't gotten many chips in my eyes though, and they don't fog too bad. Nice thing is you can buy new lenses that pop in when you wreck em using gas to clean the pitch off - Sam


----------



## 2dogs (Apr 28, 2010)

I wear Rx lenses so sometmes I just wear my clear or dark glasses. Both are safety glasses and the dark glasses are RecSpecs. I have worn Bugz type goggles for many years but because I have a very big brain I have a big skull. Bugz are too tight and give me a headache. For the last year or two I have worn mesh safety glasses from Bailey's and they are the best, most comfortable protection I've worn. Add a pair of Croakies or just a strin and they will rest on your chest like goggles. BTW I don't have a strong Rx and don't need correction during the day.


----------



## tramp bushler (Apr 29, 2010)

2 Dogs .: How long do those screen glasses from Bailey's last ??? Do they rust up ?


----------



## 2dogs (Apr 29, 2010)

tramp bushler said:


> 2 Dogs .: How long do those screen glasses from Bailey's last ??? Do they rust up ?



They don't rust like my old wire screen goggles did. I have had mine for almost a year and they are still looking like new. For me that is simply amazing. YMMV.


----------



## tramp bushler (Apr 30, 2010)

I'll get and try a pair .. I spose that if I didn,t work in a rain forest when in S.E. and I wasn,t a sweat hog , I could get away with glasses. But I am and I can't ................Up here in the Interior it isn't so bad , except all winter long . I have to do alot of tugging on the strap for the BUGZ and by the end of the day they are begining to irritate me lots . But I wear them around my neck when ever I can so it isn,t so bad .....As I don,t have much , if any skin exposed when it's cold , any eye protection other than the screen on my hard hat gets driven into my nose and that get real old fast . But that beats getting a chunk in my eye like I did last winter wearing nothing ..


----------



## annie wilson (Feb 17, 2012)

Eyeglasses frame and draw attention to your face, which is why you need to choose your glasses wisely.


----------



## slowp (Feb 17, 2012)

annie wilson said:


> Eyeglasses frame and draw attention to your face, which is why you need to choose your glasses wisely.



Yes. You also need to choose glasses that enhance your natural coloring and makeup. Now, the Bugz, although popular, hide eye color and tend to make a rounded face, look even rounder. 

I like pastel colored frames. My colors are Spring.


----------



## Gologit (Feb 17, 2012)

slowp said:


> Yes. You also need to choose glasses that enhance your natural coloring and makeup. Now, the Bugz, although popular, hide eye color and tend to make a rounded face, look even rounder.
> 
> I like pastel colored frames. My colors are Spring.




:bang::bang:


----------



## tramp bushler (Feb 18, 2012)

*now thats funny*



annie wilson said:


> Eyeglasses frame and draw attention to your face, which is why you need to choose your glasses wisely.



I even wear my Bugz in Prudhoe . 
I get some funny looks . But at least I can see them . Tho they will ice over . They are pretty skookum and hold up well to deiceing procedures like taking them off and banging them on the loader bucket .


----------



## Slamm (Feb 18, 2012)

If you are wearing glasses for the purposes of safety make sure they are ANSI 787 rated, it will say it somewhere on the lenses it might be very fine print. These glasses will stop a nail from a nail gun at point blank range, few others will do this and there are quite a few standard safety glasses in good shapes and styles and colors and prices that have the ANSI 787 rating.

If you have not worked with yellow tint glasses on, you should really try it, it makes your whole day better, you can also work in darker conditions and it seems brighter. When it gets dark I take my yellow glasses off and then put them right back on, because its brighter with them on.

If you have a sweat and/or fog problem with normal glasses, the problem is you need a gap inbetween your eyebrow and the top of the lense for heat/moisture to escape from. This will fix all of those problems. In order to make this happen you will have to cock the ear pieces up on the side of your head. I like to wear a helmet with muffs attached so I just drop the muffs and put the glasses on the top of the muffs, looks dumb but is very comfortable.

I still wear and use the face shield with the glasses. I cut a lot of shag bark hickory and that bark is like missiles to the face/cheeks when making your face cuts, plus when busting through brush I just drop the face shield and charge through.

Sam


----------



## cpr (Feb 19, 2012)

For cutting and in my construction worker days, I took a liking to the MSA glasses they sell at Home Cheapo. They're inexpensive and fit my head well, plus they didn't interfere with my hardhat suspension. Your mileage may vary. For the fogging thing, rub them down with dishsoap and then buff it out once a week: no fogging.


----------

